# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور لوائح :  صور لحيوانات مهددة بالانقراض ..

## امير الصمت

خنزير آسام البري يوجد فقط في اقليم آسام بالهند، ويواجه الفناء.     الثعلب الطيّار لايعيش منه حاليا سوى 70 حيوانا فقط في جزيرة رودريغيز بالمحيط الهندي         سلحفاة الغابة، لايوجد منها سوى 1000 سلحفاة فقط في منحدرات الأنديز بكولومبيا بعد تسارع قطع أشجار الغابات في بيئتها  ضفدع الطين يوجد فقط في جزيرة مايوركا، ويحمل الذكر البيض المخصب على ظهره حتى يفقس. الأمراض والاعتداء على البيئة هما سببا انقراضه.   ببغاء البراكيت الصغير لم يبق منه سوى 200 طائر في جنوب غرب جزيرة مورشيوس. الفئران في الجزيرة تشاركه طعامه وتدفعه الى الموت جوعا     حيوان الليمور النادر ، يعيش منه 30 في جزيرة مدغشقر ولاوجود له في أي مكان آخر في العالم  الخفاش ذو الذيل المسطح، من المخلوقات التي تسببت السياحة واعتداء الانسان على البيئة في قرب انقراضه. لم يبق منه سوى 100 فقط.

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

*شكرا لمرورك على موضوعي*

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك يـا غــالـي
 ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

